# Nice Timing....FAS Flat Fee Notification



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

So just got my flat fee pricing for the state of MI. Whoohoo! So pretty much for a 25cy trashout with a maid, and initial lawn Ill be losing $160 with the new program vs. the old with the disc.

Curious what the flat rates are for other states....anyone?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks to AMS and LPS driving down these prices.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

*DESCRIPTION STATE FEE For Tennessee


Janitorial - Premier TN $125

Debris (Remove Dumped Debris) TN $18

Janitorial Over 4000 sf TN $150

Smoke/Carbon Monoxide Detectors TN $30

Winterization (Wet Wint) TN $150

Vendor Base Fee TN $445

Hard-wired Smoke Detector TN $30

Carbon-Monoxide Detector TN $30

Padlock Only TN $10

Board up TN $60

Trip Charge TN $29

Rekey (2) TN $75

Padlock / HASP TN $20

Janitorial (Under 2000 sq ft) TN $75

Debris External (Over 30 Cubic Yards) TN $18

De-Winterization TN $75

Debris Internal (Over 30 Cubic Yards) TN $18/Per

Winterization (Dry Wint) TN $100

Initial Lawn TN $60

Smoke Detector TN $20
*


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

From everybody I have talked to it looks like we are getting the lowest base fee in TN out of all the states


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Anybody up for some Janis- 4,000 sq ft 150$????


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

And craigslist. Have had many companies tell us they look at craigslist for base pricing.

This week had a company tell us they see ads for carpet cleaning on craigslist for $15/room and how can we jusyify $.28 sf. 

They don't comprehend upselling or "get in the door" pricing, $58k truckmount costs, no water on site or freeze risk in winter or stain removal costs etc etc


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, TN prices are u a couple bucks higher for a few things, BA, IL ect. But our flat fee is slightly higher. Not much. 

Ya think they are being paid HUD prices?? Just wondering if they are making $50CY and giving us a whopping $18.

OK, hoping all of my properties are cash for keys and under 2Cy. Chances are they will have alot of contractors bail. Maybe we'll pick up a bunch more recurring


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats what Im expecting/ hoping for. We cover a pretty large area going out 100 miles east or west from where we are located and Im hoping this will knock out a bunch a these crews that have been swarming my local area and we can shrink our coverage map again.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

ohio is 17 cu yd,way under what i was getting,its a joke


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Could someone post the prices for New York State


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ARpreservation said:


> Yeah, TN prices are u a couple bucks higher for a few things, BA, IL ect. But our flat fee is slightly higher. Not much.
> 
> Ya think they are being paid HUD prices?? Just wondering if they are making $50CY and giving us a whopping $18.
> 
> OK, hoping all of my properties are cash for keys and under 2Cy. Chances are they will have alot of contractors bail. Maybe we'll pick up a bunch more recurring








This'll make you mad.


From what I understand HUD pays them $2500 to get a house in marketable condition baring serious rehab/repairs etc.
So if they can con some poor schlub into doing trash out and maid for $500 they just pocketed the rest.

$17/$18 for debris?????????????????????
There is no way I'm working for that. I quit FAS like a bad habit in 09. 
That continues to look like a wise decision more all the time.
What a bunch of sorry SOBs they are.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For every one person who happily continues with FAS I hear or read of ten more who are or were getting beat to death over their prices and their chargebacks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

*How can we be on the same team now*

I still can't see any way to make money now! How are they going to have any vendors
At all? Yes I know about CFK'S.



tenec said:


> From everybody I have talked to it looks like we are getting the lowest base fee in TN out of all the states


----------

